#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  加入版主行列...

## racoon

我想申請擔任 *影評‧書評交流室* 的版主

與 百香果 共同經營版面(分擔勞務?)

不過由於本狼即將面臨大考(1/22 1/23)，所以真正活耀時期會在考完之後

現在申請是因為...怕忘記&怕一直掛在心上

待請KIBA大審核，感恩

----------


## SHIBA INU

恩~~最近私下對於電影的互動也越來越多，我還來不及邀請粽子就自告奮勇^^~
所以我很樂意粽子跟我一同經營

----------


## 狼王白牙

在下也歡迎 RACOON 加入版主的行列

已新增版主權限

----------

